# Боли в верхних и нижних конечностях при остеохондрозе



## Анетта0294 (28 Мар 2018)

Добрый день! подскажите пожалуйста. Уже на протяжении 3 месяцев беспокоят боли в руках и ногах. Боли блуждающие. То ломит кисть, то стопа, то колено, то локоть. Боль секундная, потом сразу перемещается в другое место, как бы блуждающая.Также часто затекают руки, особенно по время горизонтального положения. Щелкают все суставы. Еще беспокоит боли в области шеи, больно поворачивать голову, в области лопаток, в грудине. Такие боли уже были, проходили. Через какое-то время снова появляются. Иногда и поясница болит. На днях нагнулась собирать игрушки и получила такой прострел в поясницу, что не могла разогнуться. Была у терапевта, подозревали ревматоидный артрит, все анализы и рентген суставов - норма. Терапевт сказал анализы - хоть в космос. У меня остеохондроз шейного отдела, грудной кифоз, плоскостопие. Насчет остальных отделов еще не знаю. МРТ у нас платное, как я понимаю нужно делать все отделы позвоночника? Подскажите пожалуйста, может ли быть такая клиника от спины, особенно боли в руках и ногах интересуют. Они не сильные, но все равно есть. И какие обследования пройти


----------



## La murr (28 Мар 2018)

@Анетта0294, Анна, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (28 Мар 2018)

Обратитесь к неврологу по месту жительства.


----------



## IBingo (10 Июн 2018)

Скажите, определились с диагнозом? Просто с подобным был у ревматолога - ревмоследа он не нашёл. У невролога ещё не был, так как не думал что может быть неврологическая причина


----------

